# Manufacturer/Sellers of 33 gallon long



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

hello all,

hope thanksgivng was a fun event and no one got clobbered at a black friday "sale" event :lol: :lol:

Trying to locate a new tank after failing in the various aquarium groups and craigslist. Google search revealed a central aquatics aqueon for about $80 (tank only) from a third party seller. Beyond that I couldnt find anything.

Would appreciate any input for this because in addition to the tank I am going to need covers and lights. lights are easier once i have a fitting cover. thanks a lot.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as I am aware, only Aqueon makes the 33 long aquarium and you will need to special order from a store that carries that brand. I will also state that they are not cheap, even when buying 2nd hand. I paid $75 each for four used tanks and they did include the glass canopies. I got mine from a local fish store that was down sizing a few years ago.

The 33L is the same Length and Width of the Aqueon 55G tank so they will use the same glass canopy.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

As Deeda has stated, aqueon is the only brand I've seen with this size. One of our local stores had a couple in stock, price was $99.00 each. Ordering one from a aqueon retailer should not be a problem.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you! I thought it was obsolete. Will work with my lfs and see what they can do.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

As others have stated. Aqueon is the only maker of the 33 long which is really just a shorter 55. It's a low sales volume, specialty tank and you will need to work with your lfs to order one as few stores keep them in stock.

They are popular with reptile keepers and people who keep plecos, apisto's, and corydoras. But there aren't a lot of those hobbyists in the general population of the U.S.

Andy


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Narwhal72 said:


> As others have stated. Aqueon is the only maker of the 33 long which is really just a shorter 55. It's a low sales volume, specialty tank and you will need to work with your lfs to order one as few stores keep them in stock.
> 
> They are popular with reptile keepers and people who keep plecos, apisto's, and corydoras. But there aren't a lot of those hobbyists in the general population of the U.S.
> 
> Andy


Thanks for responding! Looks like its $120 from my lfs. my plan was for some corydoras and boesemani rainbow fish (6-9 total fish) that could use the long length for swimming. Research continues......


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Narwhal72 said:


> Aqueon is the only maker of the 33 long which is really just a shorter 55.


if this is the case, why not just get a 55 gal, same footprint just a little taller... 8) 8)



rookie-cichlid1978 said:


> Thanks for responding! Looks like its $120 from my lfs. my plan was for some corydoras and boesemani rainbow fish (6-9 total fish) that could use the long length for swimming. Research continues......


it might even be a little cheaper... :fish: :dancing: :fish:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Some people like the short height.

I just ordered a 30 gallon long cut down to 12" so it fits my racks better. With two rows of 12" tall tanks (and one 16" tall) I can get three rows of tanks in my rack and service all of them comfortably. Not possible with taller tanks.

But a high sales volume tank like a 55 can be found for $55 at Petco during dollar per gallon sales.

Andy


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> Narwhal72 said:
> 
> 
> > Aqueon is the only maker of the 33 long which is really just a shorter 55.
> ...


Worried about total height as I have to setup on top of a countertop. A 55g will be 20" versus the 13". Thinking about future cleanup/maintenance and it doesnt change the type of fish but will allow me to keep more. Who makes well rated 55g tanks? Aqueon again (I have 5 Aqueons at home now).


----------

